# Karazhan vs. Naxxramas



## Camô (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

mich würde interessieren, welcher dieser beiden Raids euch lieber ist? Vergleichen tue ich sie, weil sie beide bei ihrer Erscheinung das Nonplusultra waren/ sind. Um zu BC/ - oder Woltkrelease Fuss zu fassen, waren/ sind diese beiden Instanzen das Fundament für Endcontentgear. Außerdem gleichen sie sich ziemlich stark was Dauer/ Zeitaufwand und Bossanzahl betrifft.

Ich persönlich tendiere inzwischen (wieder) zu Karazhan, irgendwie war das Flair cooler, obwohl es am Ende von BC stupides Markenfarmen oder Twinksequipen wurde, hatte ich immer meinen Spaß.
Insbesondere der Kampf mit dem Prinzen hat mich und meine Gilde lange Zeit gefordert und zählt für mich zu den besten Bosskämpfen.

Was sagt ihr? Klar, der Anspruch ist nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Deswegen dürfen diejenigen, die damals die Möglichkeit hatten, Old Naxx zu raiden,  diese Erfahrungen natürlich miteinbeziehen.

MfG


----------



## Birk (12. Februar 2009)

Karazhan macht mehr Spaß wie Naxx, ist aber alles in allem ziemlich gleich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da heutzutage Naxxramas natürlich anspruchsvoller ist, tendiere ich dann doch eher zu Naxx!


PS:  FIIIIRST


----------



## Redoran (12. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Naxxramas abwechslungsreicherhat hat aber den Nachteil dass es eigentlich kein neuer Content ist wie Karazahn zum Bc release.


----------



## Zahkkan (12. Februar 2009)

Hiho!

Also ich bin definitiv für Karazhan! Das feeling da drin war einfach klasse und es hat mir immer auch bis zum Ende von BC immer spaß gemacht darein zu gehen...

Naxx war ich zwar noch nicht wirklich oft, aber ich finde es sehr nervig, das Feeling finde ich einfach nur kacke und es sieht scheiße aus.


KARA!!!!

cya


----------



## Slavery (12. Februar 2009)

Ich war bis zum Ende (Wotlk) gern in Kara unterwegs, auch wenn kein Drop (etc...) noch zu holen war...aber es war einfach immer top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Naxx hingegen hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust mehr, auch wenn noch diverse Gegenstände droppen könnten...


Fazit:  Kara top, Naxx Flop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (12. Februar 2009)

also ich sage mal glatt karazhan, da es zu der zeit ja was neues war, und es auch geile events in der inze gab (schach, theater).
ausserdem is es ne geile architektur...


----------



## Arkoras (12. Februar 2009)

Kara -> Anspruchsvoller

Naxxramas zu 60er Zeiten -> Beste Instanz ever 

Naxxramas auf 80 -> Mir wird gleich schlecht....


----------



## Freelancer (12. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Karazhan macht mehr Spaß wie Naxx, ist aber alles in allem ziemlich gleich geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naxxramas anspruchsvoll wo den bitte das? früher war es anspruchsvoll so das die 4 Reiter fast unbezwingbar waren da haben sich selbst die Topgilden die zähne dran ausgebissen

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ich meine sogar das blizz es sogar sogar für den Firstkill vereinfachen musste 

Ok ich hatte zu bc Anfang nur T1 und mit wotlk t6 aber es wäre nie möglich gewesen Kara mit mit 60er items clear zu machen. ok mit t3 ging es wohl auch aber man weiß ja wie viel Leute sowas hatten

Wir sind in Kara immer an Romeo und Julia vereckt und bei unserem Glück hatten wir den Spaß 3-4 id´s hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Kara war wesentlich schwerer als das jetzige Naxxramas und es ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem alten Naxxramas


----------



## Sallix (12. Februar 2009)

ich finde auch kara besser obwohl mir das erst mit wotlk klar wurde^^
ich hab kara immer gehasst und mich gefreut also ich kein equip mehr draus brauchte
trotzdem kara is auf jedenfall besser


----------



## Paphomet (12. Februar 2009)

Für mich definitiv Kara.
Selbst noch mehreren Wochen/Monaten immer noch nice.
Naxx langweilig nach paar ID´s.


----------



## Kuriyos (12. Februar 2009)

Karazahn hat richtig spaß gemacht, allein wie es schon aufgebaut war und diese tollen Events wie Schach und Theater und beim Theater Event noch der Böse Wolf und co. Da war dann noch richtig abwechslung. Und ich bin bis zum Ende hinein gegangen da es immernoch spaß gemacht hat und man immernoch ein wenig leistung brauchte nightbane und co.
Naxxramas ist easy going und seit Anfang an RDM-Raidbar. Anfangs Bc war Kara nur was für high-gilden wenn sich noch wer dran erinnern kann.


----------



## derwaynez (12. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, welcher dieser beiden Raids euch lieber ist? Vergleichen tue ich sie, weil sie beide bei ihrer Erscheinung das Nonplusultra waren/ sind. Um zu BC/ - oder Woltkrelease Fuss zu fassen, waren/ sind diese beiden Instanzen das Fundament für Endcontentgear. Außerdem gleichen sie sich ziemlich stark was Dauer/ Zeitaufwand und Bossanzahl betrifft.
> 
> ...


Warum sind Bananen krumm?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Februar 2009)

also kara war schon ne super instanz.
da musste man an mobgruppen noch vorsichtig rangehen und auch cc nutzen. 
da war es auch fatal wenn man ne pat addet.
in naxx wird gepullt und gebomt, wenn ne pat kommt, wird die von den tanks eingesammelt und mitweggebomt.

der trash war in kara deutlich schwieriger und anspruchsvoller.


die bosse find ich in naxx aber wesentlich besser. lauter bosse bei denen movement sehr wichtig ist.

was gabs da in kara? eigentlich musste man sich nur bei den beiden drachen und dem prinzen bewegen. 



also trash war in kara anspruchsvoller, aber von den bossen kann kara nicht mithalten.



bin mal gespannt ob man in ulduar wieder cc benötigt. wenn ja wird es für alle hart, da man das ja nicht mehr gewohnt ist.
könnte mir vorstellen das viele ihr sheep, frosch, bannen, fesseln nicht mal mehr in den leisten haben.
wobei bannen ja sogar noch was bringt, denn das wird schließlich nicht durchs bomben rausgehauen.


----------



## sp4rky (12. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt mal die Ausnahme:
Ich find Naxx besser, ich liebe jeden einzelnen Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greav (12. Februar 2009)

Das Classic Naxxramas, war geil war zu 70 mal drinen und war immer noch anspruchsvoll und schwer. (Für mich die Beste Instanz in der ich je war)

Das Neue Naxxramas hat den flair nicht mehr, es ist wesentlich leichter als das alte (obwohl ich 25er noch nicht Clear habe).

Karazhan war anfangs sehr schwer vorallem Morose als 2ter Boss war am Anfang böse und der Flair war besser als in dem Heutigen Naxx. Prinz firstkill war so ein geiles gefühl und Kel'thuzad 10 firstkill war mir irgendwie egal....

Von daher Oldschool Naxx>Karazhan>Heutiges Naxx


----------



## kingkong23 (12. Februar 2009)

!NAXXRAMAS IMBA!                          kara kinder


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (12. Februar 2009)

Also vom Look her fand ich Kara besser, hat auch mehr Spaß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Februar 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt Naxxramas besser, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich erst mit Wotlk die Gelegenheit bekommen habe es zu sehen.
Karazhan is zwar von den Bossen (Modelle) her abwechslungsreicher, aber eine reine 10er raid ini. Naxx dagegen (weil ja auch mit 25 mann spielbar) liefert mir das Gefühl, dass ich da eig net reingehöre und desto mehr machts mir Spaß den Bossen da eins überzubraten ^^.
Kara is/war eben gegen Ende reines Markengefarme und das hat den Flair zerstört, weswegen mir Naxx immo wesentlich lieber is, da es zumindest für mich noch eine gewisse Herrausforderung is.


----------



## Camô (12. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Warum sind Bananen krumm?


Weil sie der Sonne entgegen wachsen und sich deswegen krümmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozentires (12. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Da heutzutage Naxxramas natürlich anspruchsvoller ist, tendiere ich dann doch eher zu Naxx!




mhh willst du mich verarschen wo ist naxx anspruchsvoller ? die ini ist freeloot wie der rest des content.... 

was evtl. schwer ist... ausser wenn man es kann ist sartharion +3d ...


----------



## Camô (12. Februar 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Kara is/war eben gegen Ende reines Markengefarme und das hat den Flair zerstört, weswegen mir Naxx immo wesentlich lieber is, da es zumindest für mich noch eine gewisse Herrausforderung is.



Dürfte aber nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis Naxx das gleiche Schicksal ereilt. Früher oder später gibts neue Items für Embleme des Heldentums/ der Ehre, wo man dann auch nur der Marken wegen reingeht.


----------



## Heidenherz (12. Februar 2009)

Da Naxx viel zu simpel ist und zu BEGINN von BC Kara verhältnismassig schwerer war, ist meine Wahl Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich steh nicht so auf "schlaf-content"


----------



## Zarth (12. Februar 2009)

Ich finde OldSchool Naxx besser als Kara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (12. Februar 2009)

ich sag nur eins: DER KURATOR


----------



## Xunila (12. Februar 2009)

Von Kara war ich bei den ersten Versuchen stark beeindruckt. Man mußte sich über Wochen von Boss zu Boss vorkämpfen und verschiedene Taktiken und Raid-Zusammenstellungen ausprobieren, bis alles paßte. Das war eine tolle Gruppendynamik und ein spannendes Erlebnis.

 Das schwierigste an Naxx ist das Erlernen der Bewegungsabläufe bei einigen Bossen. Die Zwischengruppen sind langweilig und heben den Gesamtschaden bei Bomberklassen. Ansonsten hält man halt drauf was das Zeug hergibt.


----------



## KiLLa239 (12. Februar 2009)

Naxxramas... steckt mehr Storyline hinter.

Vieleicht macht mir mein Jäger aber einfach mehr Spaß als in BC


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. Februar 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich war bis zum Ende (Wotlk) gern in Kara unterwegs, auch wenn kein Drop (etc...) noch zu holen war...aber es war einfach immer top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Naxx eindeutig besser.
Karazhan hat mich immer sehr gelangweilt und die Bosse fande ich alle ätzend.
Naxxramas hingegen ist sehr einfallsreich und es hat mehr Warcraft Flair.


----------



## _Yo_ (12. Februar 2009)

Ach kommt Kara war doch nach nen paar ID's genauso langweilig..

Ich fand bis auf das Theaterevent das schon beim 3ten mal echt langweilig..
und Kara wurde nur bis zum Ende begeistert geraidet weil man dort in kürzester Zeit die meisten Marken gekriegt hat, bevor es die Marken gab ist da doch auch keine Sau mehr reingegangen(also wenn man schon im t5 content war) 

Leute vergessen immer das es früher nicht anders war und was erwartet ihr eigentlich wenn ihr jetzt schon nen paar Wochen in die selbe ini geht? Das jedes mal was neues drin ist?^^seid doch nicht so blauäugig jede Ini ist langweilig wenn man sie dauernd macht (:


----------



## Crâshbâsh (12. Februar 2009)

9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich bin nicht verrückt - die letzte summt die Melodie von ... Kara! 

Kara ist echt meine lieblings ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Februar 2009)

Karazhan!
1. Abwechselungsreicher in der Umgebung
2. Anspruchsvoller; Bei Kara haben wir früher noch bei jedem gelegten Boss gejubelt und ein Screen gemacht, bei Naxx wurden gleich am ersten Abend der Clear der ersten beiden Wings "belächelt" (obwohl keiner Naxx kannte)
3. Schönere Bosskämpfe wie ich finde (Theather Event / Schach Event / Prinz Malchezaar)
4. Da hat wenigstens nochmal nen Episches Rezept / Edelstein random gedropt
5. Es war keine Copy aus old WoW
6. Schönere Item-looks (Nich wie jetz, wo mein Pala aussieht wie ein frischer DK auf 58, abgesehen vom t7 und t7,5 set)

Mir würde bestimmt noch mehr einfallen würde ich noch ein bißchen Überlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (12. Februar 2009)

Kara ist besser! Ich war einmal Naxx und es hat mich angekotzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (12. Februar 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich war bis zum Ende (Wotlk) gern in Kara unterwegs, auch wenn kein Drop (etc...) noch zu holen war...aber es war einfach immer top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimm ich zu


----------



## Schnapsleiche (12. Februar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Kara -> Anspruchsvoller
> 
> Naxxramas zu 60er Zeiten -> Beste Instanz ever
> 
> Naxxramas auf 80 -> Mir wird gleich schlecht....



/sign :>


----------



## Teradas (12. Februar 2009)

Puuh...
Die meisten tendieren ja zu Karazhan.
Da kann ich mich leider nicht mit einbeziehen.
Ich mag NAxxramas sehr...Macht mir immer riesiegen Spaß<3


----------



## Teradas (12. Februar 2009)

Mightyskull schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins: DER KURATOR


Jop,das stimmt schon war ein guter Bosskampf, wo man Wochen dran gewipet ist.


----------



## Elandor1 (12. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Warum sind Bananen krumm?



weil keiner in den urwald ging und sie nicht gerade bog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Februar 2009)

Also Wenn man Naxx (Classic) und Karazhan vergleicht, finde ich Naxx deutlich cooler. 
Wie es jetzt ist (also Naxx), weiß ich net.


----------



## Stupidea24 (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das mir Naxxramas besser gefällt. Karazhan fand ich irgendwie nicht so berauschend, keine Ahnung wieso. Ich bin zwar leider auch nicht im alten Naxxramas gewesen, aber trotzdem kommt bei mir irgendwie ein cooles Feeling auf wenn ich im Neuen bin. Nicht zu vergessen das Naxx auch mit 25 Leuten gemacht werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit:  Naxxramas    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

          Karazhan       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (12. Februar 2009)

Erster Eindruck zu Kara---> GEIL!!!einself
Erster Eindruck zu Naxx---> hmm ganz nett
späterer Eindruck Kara: GEIL
späterer Eindruck Naxx:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kara ftw!


----------



## Monoecus (12. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Karazhan macht mehr Spaß wie Naxx, ist aber alles in allem ziemlich gleich geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL!

Naxx soll anspruchsvoll sein?

Sartharion im 10er mit 3 Adds is schwer... Wir sind fürchterlich gewiped!!


----------



## JP_1018 (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenn Naxx noch aus 40er Zeiten und deshalb ich ganz eindeutig Kara mein favorit weil 10er Naxx sowas von stupide is das es nimma schön is... und die 25er reist auch nimma vom hocker, ich sag nur instructor razuvious... oder Naxx früher dachte man noch beim kel oh verdammt hoffentlich kreigen wir die adds rechtzeitig down (wir hatten naxx nicht auf famrstatus wie die ganzen "pros" hier) und jetzt is es so dass man max noch 1 banshee da hat wenn kel kommt und naja... *schnarch*...


----------



## Mahni (12. Februar 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Ach kommt Kara war doch nach nen paar ID's genauso langweilig..
> 
> Ich fand bis auf das Theaterevent das schon beim 3ten mal echt langweilig..
> und Kara wurde nur bis zum Ende begeistert geraidet weil man dort in kürzester Zeit die meisten Marken gekriegt hat, bevor es die Marken gab ist da doch auch keine Sau mehr reingegangen(also wenn man schon im t5 content war)
> ...



völlig korrekt. Also ich fande Kara schon cool , aber Nax finde ich mindestens genau so gut. Klar der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wirklich nicht sehr hoch, und bereits nach 2-3 Id´s hatten wir nax 25 clear, basierend auf ein paar wenigen 10er nax runs davor. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Bosse sehr schön designt sind, es macht Spaß die Bosse zu raiden, auch wenn Sie bei uns mittlerweile nur noch als Lootsack dienen. Ich kann mich allerdings entsinnen dass einige leute zu releasebeginn von BC , Wow classic forderten. Jetzt ist es das gleiche, das ständige mimimi wir wollen Oldschool Wow kann ich nicht mehr hören. Wenn bis jetzt KEIN Addon erschienen wäre, wäre die Spieleranzahl mindestens um 50% gesunken. Denn mal ehrlich: 4 Jahre lang nur MC/Bwl raiden und abends in Tyrs Hand farmen - na wer kennt das noch? Ne du, ne danke. Ganz ehrlich gesagt gefiel mir BC mit der Scherbenwelt aber auch nicht, die Gebiete waren langweilig, allerdings hat sich die Questvielfalt und die Raidmöglichkeiten erhöht, und damit viele Spieler begeistert an der Stange gehalten. 

Für mich ist Wotlk klar und mit Abstand das beste Produkt der Wow-Geschichte. Die Gebiete heben sich DEUTLICH von allem ab was man bisher sah, die Quests sind beeindruckend und die Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten (ich verweise auf eine neue Klasse, auf Belagerungswaffen, auf Erfolge etc pp) sind zumindest THEORETISCH gegeben. Praktisch gesehen wird es von vielen aber genau anders gesehen: Das Questen von 70 auf 80 ist schnell geschehen, und jetzt langweilen sich die Leute weil kein (End-)Content mehr gegeben ist. Versteh ich , ich freu mich auch auf Ulduar und hoffentlich auf knackigere Bosse und mehr praktischen Spielinhalt, sei es das Verbesseren des PVP´s das wirklich langweilig ist derzeit sowie neue Items , und härtere Modi in Ulduar.

Dennoch vergessen die Leute das sie früher genau so rum ge´mimimimi´t haben, damals zu kara Beginn hats auch einigen nicht gefallen - nach Abfarmen der Raidinis in BC bis kurz vor der Erscheinung von Wotlk haben alle gelangweilt in Shat rumgestanden und sich auf WOTLK gefreut. Jetzt ist es da - Nax ist da und die Leute sagen auf einmal Kara und MC damals waren viel viel besser. Klar jedem seine Sache - aber bei dem ganzen Geheule mit zu machen und dann gleich den gesamten Wow-Content in den Dreck zu ziehen kann ich und will ich nicht verstehen. Es ist doch nur logisch das eine Instanz die man über Wochen und Monate spielt irgendwann langweilig wird. So war es mit MC, so war es mit Kara und so ist es mit Nax. 

Ps: Desweiteren ist es von blizzard gewollt die Raid inis nicht wieder zu hart zu machen - denn man muss eins bedenken: Raiden war noch nie so beliebt wie momentan; viele haben nach ein paar Trys in den schweren Raidinis von BC aufgegeben und das Raiden eingestellt. Es ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert die Leute zum Raiden zu animieren; es darf nicht zu leicht sein und auch nicht zu hart - es allen Recht zu machen ist eben verdammt schwer.

So long lg


----------



## Biggus (12. Februar 2009)

kara ! um einiges schöner


----------



## MuuHn (12. Februar 2009)

Naja. Mich stören in beiden Ini's die langen laufwege (Falls Wipe).

Dennoch find ich beide Instanzen langweilig. Sowie jede andere Instanz , die auf Farmstatus ist.

Also da find ich Hero Ini's z.B Occulus auf Hero doch anspruchsvoller als sone dummen Raids , die eh auf dem Schwirigkeitsgrad Peanuts sind eher langweilig :-)


Naja . WoW halt. ich hoffe mit der neuen Ini wird alles besser =)


MfG


----------



## mister.G (12. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt Naxxramas auch wesentlich besser. Gleich nach dem 2. mal Kara fand ich es nicht mehr so interessant. Liegt aber vll auch daran, das mir von der Atnosphäre Sachen wie Zul´Aman besser liegen. Schade find ich es nur, das das heutige Naxxramas mit keinen Quests verbunden ist, sowie Kara.


----------



## JuicyJ (12. Februar 2009)

eindeutig kara! immerhin bräucht man anfangs noch die elenlange pre q für den Key. Und nun kann jeder gimp ohne pre naxx gehen -.-


----------



## MuuHn (12. Februar 2009)

Naxx ja , aber Malygos nicht =) Bzw gehen schon , blos leider nicht beschwören.


----------



## enc (12. Februar 2009)

Fand auch Kara schöner.. das war damals für mich noch so "sagenumwoben". Ich wusste halt nicht von vorherein was abgeht, wie ich den und den Boss besiege und naja... mir liegt diese Geißelatmosphäre in WotLk nicht ganz so.. Finde sie ok, aber auf Dauer etwas eintönog. Deshalb freue ich mich auch sehr auf Ulduar und hoffentlich Abwechslung. Nunja, verdammt mich, aber ich steh halt auf "bunt"^^ Zb. Auf ZA oder eben die Scherbenwelt =D
Fand Naxx schon nach dem ersten Mal langweilig und Kara wird für mich immer "meine" Instanz bleiben!


----------



## Kelthelas (12. Februar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich finde Naxx eindeutig besser.
> Karazhan hat mich immer sehr gelangweilt und die Bosse fande ich alle ätzend.
> Naxxramas hingegen ist sehr einfallsreich und es hat mehr Warcraft Flair.



Du hast absolut Recht.


----------



## Cypi (12. Februar 2009)

finde naxx besser, aber auch nur weil das 60er Naxx als fast "unschaffbar" galt und mit Kel'thuzad den härtesten fight aller zeiten bot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oichebaer (12. Februar 2009)

Hach.... *inErinnerungenschwelg*

Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern? Damals nach 10xx Trys bei Aran und nachdems zum ersten Mal gut lief ( nicht bewegen, nach aussen laufen, in die Mitte laufen... ---> so viel zu "kein movement" ) und dann kamen da auf einmal 4 so drecks Elementare ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war herrlich.... =)


Karazahn>...>...>...> Wotlk Naxxramas


so far


----------



## Ol@f (12. Februar 2009)

JuicyJ schrieb:


> eindeutig kara! immerhin bräucht man anfangs noch die elenlange pre q für den Key. Und nun kann jeder gimp ohne pre naxx gehen -.-



Die alte Naxx preq war aber auch nicht schwer.


----------



## i_boT (12. Februar 2009)

Kara fand ich besser wahrscheinlich aber da es meine erste raidini war und dadurch das feeling da immer wieder geil war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naxx war die ersten 2 id´s toll aber jedesmal 25 und 10er dann vergehts einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch vom Spaß faktor her war kara besser aber wahrscheinlich auch nur weil es nicht ein kill und weiter war sondern die bosse noch herausforderungen waren am anfang und selbst am ende dann (vor 3.0) noch wenigstens  die bosse nich so schnell giengen


----------



## Narulein (12. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Dürfte aber nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis Naxx das gleiche Schicksal ereilt. Früher oder später gibts neue Items für Embleme des Heldentums/ der Ehre, wo man dann auch nur der Marken wegen reingeht.



Denke ich eher nicht .. da es ja "angeblich" mit Ulduar neue Marken geben soll damit genau "DAS" nicht passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten mag ich Naxx lieber, auch wenn es nicht so anspruchsvoll ist .. Früher fand ich Naxx super.. also jetz auchnoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milianovic (12. Februar 2009)

also, zu naxx, ich fand ein paar stellen schon recht knifflig, zum schwierigkeits grad von kara kann ich nich viel sagen, als bc aktuell war, war ich noch ein kleiner süßer lvl 15er^^
von style find ich kara fast besser, und ambiente usw, war echt überweltigend... aber ich fand des sau unübersichtlich, wusste nie wos lang ging xD zum glück war ich nie raid leader^^ naxx is da viel besser, mir is wichtig, dass man nich den überblick verliert... desswegen stimm ich für naxx, da weiß man wenigstens, wo man lang muss^^


----------



## Sreal (12. Februar 2009)

Also meiner meinung nach war kara einer der schlecht designtesten und von den bosstaktiken schlechtesten instanzen die blizzard gebracht hat. Die bosskämpfe waren zwar recht unterschiedlich doch hat mich die ini schon nach dem 2. run angekotzt. Es ist einfach der Kara style der nicht überzeugt.

Naxx hingegen war schon zu 60er zeiten mein großer favorit, das Design ist zwar etwas eintönig, doch machen die bosskämpfe immer wieder lust auf mehr. auch im heutigen naxx macht mir persönlich die ini noch immer spaß, vorallem die wirklich unterschiedlichen taktiken im unterschied zu kara (gut, war aber schon im 60er naxx so) geben einem halt mal was. Jeder boss hat eine komplett andere taktik, kein boss ähnelt dem anderen und genau dass ist es was für mich aus naxx einen dauerbrenner macht!

mfg


----------



## Riplex (12. Februar 2009)

Also rein vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her muss ich auch sagen, dass Kara einiges mehr bot.. Aber ich denke mal, das hat vor allem mit der Veränderung der Klassen zu tun, dass Naxx so einfach ist.. stellt euch vor es wäre noch eine richtige Herausforderung für Tanks (Palas mal aussen vor) mehrere Gegner zu tanken, dann könnte man sich nicht einfach durchbomben, sondern müsste wie früher CC'en etc.. 
Aber sonst find ich Naxx nice, ist ne coole Ini,  war sie zu 60er Zeiten und ist sie auch zu 80er Zeiten...

Und an alle die sagen, ach, der Content ist schon durch und blabla.. Legt mal Sartharion mit 3 Adds, wenn ihr das habt, dann ist der Content (bisher) wirklich durch.. Aber für das braucht es sehr lange.. 2 Adds haben wir nun eigentlich regelmässig down, aber mit 3 (vor allem im 10er) beissen wir uns die Zähne jämmerlich aus...

So far, die Inis sind einfach nicht vergleichbar, da sich zu viel anen Klassen geändert hat...


----------



## Eddishar (12. Februar 2009)

Optisch = Karazhan
Bossencounter = Naxxramas


----------



## Shrukan (12. Februar 2009)

Kara:
War eine Instanz mit einer etwas längeren Vor-Quest.
Habe ich während meiner Schulzeit nachmittags erledigt in mehreren Tagen.
Bis die auch alle Leute in der Gilde bzw. Raid hatten, hat es leider etwas gedauert.
Dann gings rein; und viele werden es nicht glauben die nach oder inmitten von Bc eingestiegen sind,
die Mobgruppen vor Attumen und der Boss selbst waren der Hammer.
Da ging das noch nicht so leicht und mal eben umhauen, da musste man dran arbeiten.
Das war der Spass damals am raiden, man hat etwas geschafft.
War aber vom Niveau angepasst, später konnte man ja problemlos durch.

Naxx:
Keine Vorquest. Man hat nur gewartet dass die Leute 80 wurden und dann gings in die 10er Instanz.
Heißt: Man braucht ein paar Abende Zeit dann war der Laden leer, in meinem Fall 5h auf zwei Raidabende verteilt.
Naxx ist von Anfang an einfach wie Kara Mitte von Bc bis Ende.
Spass ist nicht wirklich da, vielleicht die Freude auf das Freeloot.
Ich will nicht wissen was passiert wenn die ersten T8 full sind, dann stürmt man durch Naxx.
Nur Spekulationen aber es wird sicher Speedruns geben, und Leute die 25er zu 10. machen oder so. 
Sicher gibt es so Irre ^^

Also vom Spassfaktor Kara > Naxx
von der Atmosphäre und Design Naxx > Kara
das was für mich eine Instanz ausmacht.


----------



## ReWahn (12. Februar 2009)

Kara.

Die Bossdesigns waren was ganz neues, die Bosstaktiken waren neu, die instanz war neu, die atmosphäre einfach grandios... und die kämpfe waren die ersten monate echt herausfordernd... nnightbane war richtig hart...

in naxx hat man alles in old naxx schon gesehen, bosstaktiken haben sich nicht geändert, gegner kennt man schon. bosse sind lächerlich einfach...

--> klarer Sieger is Kara :>


----------



## Megamage (12. Februar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Kara -> Anspruchsvoller
> 
> Naxxramas zu 60er Zeiten -> Beste Instanz ever
> 
> Naxxramas auf 80 -> Mir wird gleich schlecht....




/sign

Kann ich nur Zustimmen!


----------



## OMGlooool (12. Februar 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich war bis zum Ende (Wotlk) gern in Kara unterwegs, auch wenn kein Drop (etc...) noch zu holen war...aber es war einfach immer top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (13. Februar 2009)

Karazhan natuerlich, das weckt bei mir Erinnerungen! Aaaach jaaaah.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (13. Februar 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Kara is/war eben *gegen Ende* reines Markengefarme und das hat den Flair zerstört, weswegen mir Naxx immo wesentlich lieber is, da es zumindest für mich noch eine gewisse Herrausforderung is.


ja gegen Ende wo eh alle zu gutes Equip für Kara hatten. Am Anfang war es doch schon ziemlich fordernd.
Naxx ist bereits nach wenigen Wochen bei vielen Leuten auf Farm.

edit:
ach so, Kara is genauso unschön wie Naxx(ZG,ZA ftw!) aber wesentlich spassiger.


----------



## Ceilyn (13. Februar 2009)

auf jeden fall kara!
kara war viel genial ^^ eine storyline in der ini.. eine questreihe um reinzukommen und damals einfach anspruchvoller^^

klar war naxx frueher schwerer.. aber irgendwie.. ka... nun ists ne "lach"nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Februar 2009)

Mhhhh,

Kara hat flair
Naxx hat flair...

Aber ich tendiere mal zu Naxx, da ich Kara viel zu oft gesehen habe und Mungo dort garnicht dropt (für mich zumindest xD)...

Wenn ich Naxx sooft wie Kara besucht/gecleart habe, dann nehm ich nohmal an dieser Umfrage teill^^


----------



## Maine- (13. Februar 2009)

karazhan war echt schwerer als naxx find ich , wie man immer an nightbane wipen durfte und man nicht grün blau darein gehn konnte ^^ jedenfalls war ich nicht grün blau^^ auch die epix die man in heros bekommte waren viel schwerer heute biste in 20min durch ne hero eigentlich traurig


----------



## Urengroll (13. Februar 2009)

Kara ist wie ein Ü-Ei, jedenfalls beim Theater, denn man wußte nie, welcher Boss den kam...................^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Februar 2009)

> finde naxx besser, aber auch nur weil das 60er Naxx als fast "unschaffbar" galt und mit Kel'thuzad den härtesten fight aller zeiten bot



Kel war ein Happen zwischendurch wenn man die 4 Horseman überstanden hat.


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Februar 2009)

kara! und ich habe immer noch net das dumme tankschwert mit dem jeder rumgerannt ist... nie gedroppt... grrrrr...


----------



## Elidias (13. Februar 2009)

> mhh willst du mich verarschen wo ist naxx anspruchsvoller ? die ini ist freeloot wie der rest des content....
> 
> was evtl. schwer ist... ausser wenn man es kann ist sartharion +3d ...



RL ftw!!!
Naxx ist anspruchsvollen als Karazhan


----------



## Yhoko (13. Februar 2009)

moin ,

also ich finde so persöhnlich im rückblick das kara intressanter war. da wurde mit kopfnüssen, shackels ,elementare in pfase schicken usw gearbeitet und war zu anfang echt teilweise knifflig und sorgte bei nicht gelingen gelegendlich für eine wipe. die unterschiedlichen aufgaben theater ( wie ich bestimmte aufgaben hasste ) oder schach ( lustig ), maid ( bibbern wenn alle heiler ausgenockt waren )  usw. fand ich hatten mehr abwechslung. jetzt in naxx zeiten vermisse ich teilweise alleine schon das marken. da wird nicht mehr auf mana geachtet, kaum gemarkt und die besonderen fähigkeiten der einzelnen chars kaum berücksichtigt und eingesetzt  ( irgendwie langweilig ). wie spanned war es z.b. ob ein schurke seine kopfnuss setzen könnte oder enttarnt wurde und die wilde hektik brach aus wenn nicht - fg. naxx nur noch ran und max dam. ( gelegendliches taktieren nötig ) das finde ich persöhnlich irgendwie schade und vermisse es. 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

Raide erst seit WotLK, Naxx macht Spaß, und es ist sogar fordernd.
Vergesst nicht, dass ein Naxx Raid, der schwieriger als Kara wäre, kein Einstiegsraid wäre.
Ihr habt alle schon Raiderfahrung, sollen deswegen die neuen Spieler direkt eine richtig knackige Raidinstanz zum starten bekommen?
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Ravenjin (13. Februar 2009)

naxx gefällt mir scho besser mehr bosse^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Raide erst seit WotLK, Naxx macht Spaß, und es ist sogar fordernd.
> Vergesst nicht, dass ein Naxx Raid, der schwieriger als Kara wäre, kein Einstiegsraid wäre.
> Ihr habt alle schon Raiderfahrung, sollen deswegen die neuen Spieler direkt eine richtig knackige Raidinstanz zum starten bekommen?
> Ich denke nicht.




Kara war am Anfang für Gelegenheitsspieler recht scher. Viel schwer als Naxx in Wotlk. 
Naxx ist mindestens doppelt so leicht wie Kara am Anfang. Ganz abgesehen von der Prequest.


----------



## saganakist (13. Februar 2009)

kara war schwerer, ich mochte wirklich das gebäude und die musik.
Und bitte, in kara war weniger story als in naxx? Ich merke nicht viel von Story in Naxx zumindest nicht wenn man sich nicht 100 Seiten WoW Story durchliest. Die Geschichte um Medivh hat mich wirklich sehr interessiert und ich habe sie darauf hin genauer angeguckt, wirklich sehr sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Februar 2009)

saganakist schrieb:


> kara war schwerer, ich mochte wirklich das gebäude und die musik.
> Und bitte, in kara war weniger story als in naxx? Ich merke nicht viel von Story in Naxx zumindest nicht wenn man sich nicht 100 Seiten WoW Story durchliest. Die Geschichte um Medivh hat mich wirklich sehr interessiert und ich habe sie darauf hin genauer angeguckt, wirklich sehr sehr nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Queste mal in den Pestländern.
Da hat Naxx hingehört und da hatte es auch Flair.


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Kara war am Anfang für Gelegenheitsspieler recht scher. Viel schwer als Naxx in Wotlk.
> Naxx ist mindestens doppelt so leicht wie Kara am Anfang. Ganz abgesehen von der Prequest.


Ich gebe dir Recht mit den PreQuests oder allgemeinen PreRequisites, so könnte man ein bisschen die Leute raushalten, die wirklich noch nicht raiden können. Equiptechnisch gesehen. Vielleicht wird man es ja für Ulduar brauchen. Zum Beispiel erfolgreichen Clear-Raid/Kel Kill für den Zugang.
Ich habe zum Beispiel noch nicht KelThuzad down, und ich raide jedes mal die ID am Wochenende, hatte aber wohl Pech bisher mit den Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob Kara schwerer war kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist richtig, dass man kaum CC braucht, was mich auch ein wenig stört als "Frischling", aber auch da setze ich meine Hoffnung in Ulduar.
Naxxramas ist von der Schwierigkeit her genau richtig für Leute, die neu anfangen. Nicht zu anspruchsvoll, aber Bosse erfordern doch schon Taktik und Groupplay. Die alteingesessenen mögen das anders sehen, aber ihr raidet ja auch schon ein Weilchen länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (13. Februar 2009)

Naxx-classic > Kara > Naxx-neu

Also das Naxx-classic war die fordernste ini bis jetzt und somit eine klasse für sich.

Kara hat vom ersten raid bis zum erscheinen von wotlk immer spass gemacht und stellt für mich die Spitze der langzeitunterhaltung dar, und für mich persönllich war Kara das beste an bc (als vergleich zul aman hat da richtig abgeloosed, langzeit motivation gleich null).

Naxx-neu is richtiger schrott, man macht naxx weil man das equip will, aber spass? Ganz ehrlich, in rnd hero inis hab ich mehr spass als in Naxx.


----------



## Slavery (13. Februar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> !NAXXRAMAS IMBA!                          kara kinder



Ne klasse Antwort, hat dir Mama dabei geholfen oder bist selbst drauf gekommen?
Warum beschleicht mich nur das Gefühl, dass dein geistiges Alter noch nicht zweistellig ist?


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde kara war 100000 mal besser als naxx heute
allein wie die ini aufgebaut ist und wie wir das erste mal mit gildenintern drinn waren...GODLIKE
naxx dagegen haut mich überhaupt net um
naja abwarten hoffendlich wird ulduar wieder mal was geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Das Naxxramas nicht mehr für Lvl 60 ist kann ich diese Version auch nicht mit Karazhan vergleichen. Wobei zu BC-Zeiten dann doch Naxx 60er vor Kara kam... Und als Kara noch nicht da war war AQ40 vor Naxx.

Jetzt aber zu Naxx vs. Kara:
Karazhan siegt bei mir mit klarem Vorsprung. Klas ist Naxx auch heute noch ein ziemliches Vergnügen aber herausfordernd nur noch mit 'Gerade 80 geworden'-Twinks/Chars. Wer da mal durch war und so den Raid entsprechend equiped hat findets ne Lachnummer. Letztens 2.25 h vom ersten Pull bis Kel Down gebraucht. Und das nichtmal mit Full-Epics (alle Itemlevel 213)
Karazhan konnte für manch Raidgruppe auch damals noch gefährlich werden (T5 oder sogar T6 equiped), wenn man nicht tierisch aufpasste. Öde wurde es erst gegen Ende als die ganzen Spieler ihre Raid-Nerfs bekamen. Da war Kara nur noch auf Farm-Run.

Ich hoffe ja das Ulduar das neue Kara wird.

Ps'
Ahja, das 'neue' Naxx hat übrigens null Story. Mir is zwar klar, dass die Pessis die Story um Naxx erzählt, dann aber bitte auch Naxx wieder in die Pessis schicken und die Stufenanforderung da erhöhen bzw. instanzieren. Dann kriegt Naxx wieder ihre Story.
Momentan ist Naxx einfach nur fehl am Platz und wie Obsi oder Archavons Kammer ein Raid irgendwo hin gepflanzt.
Einziger storytechnisch relevanter Raid ist momentan Malygos. Den gibts aber erst nach mind. 1x Naxx Saphiron (warum auch immer...)
Karazhan erzählte die Geschichte um Medivh's Vergangenheit und des Turms selber. Sehr spannend, auch wenn viele Nerf-Befürworter-Spieler diese gar nicht richtig mitbekommen haben, da man keine Pre mehr machen musste und die Quests im Turm selber nur noch nebenbei erledigt hat.


----------



## noidic (13. Februar 2009)

Für mich definitiv Kara, einfach wegen der Atmosphäre dort. Die Genugtuung, als man das Schwein Moroes endlich zu fassen gekriegt hatte oder nach endlosen Versuchen endlich den Schrecken der Nacht aus den Knochen pusten konnte.

Ich mag auch WC2 lieber als WC3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann dem ganzen Geißel-Kram nicht so viel abgewinnen.

Auch wenns nur halb zum Topic passt... für mich ist immer noch MC die beste Ini. Sehr schönes Setting, Trash war kein Kanonenfutter (Kerhund/Woger-Add = Wipe, zumindest meistens) und man hatte noch das Gefühl, sich seinen Loot erarbeitet zu haben.


----------



## helljoe (13. Februar 2009)

Karazhan hatte insbesondere am Anfang schon einen recht knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad, zumal man ja grün/blau mit wenigen Heroepics reingegangen ist. Bis dann Nightbane und der Prinz lagen, hat es doch so 2 oder 3 Ids gedauert.

80er Naxx war von Anfang an Durchrennen, bis auf den Tank musten alle Resigear bei Saphi tragen und in der ersten ID lag dann auch Kel. Ist halt einfach Epics farmen, der Spaß ist schon nach dem ersten Run verflogen, es geht nur ums farmen. Allerdings fällt in Naxx schnell auf, wer seine Klasse spielen kann und wer nicht selbst blauequipte Chars können locker mithalten.


----------



## Silmarilli (13. Februar 2009)

Tja da beißt sich die Katze selbst in den Schwanz... 

Also ganz ehrlich ... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... 

Nachdem ich im 10er in Naxx öhm einmal Kel thusad getötet habe denn ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte war das ziemlich aufregend ... noch dazu war das der Firstkill unseres Raids. 
Das restliche Naxxramas durfte ich erstmalig im 25er erleben und da muss ich sagen kommt schon ziemliches "Raid-Feeling" auf noch dazu wo man in einer Umgebung ist wo man sich die ganze Zeit als Unerwünscht fühlt ... alleine schon wegen der schreienden Bosse ... so von wegen: Ich töte den erstbesten von euch denn ich unter die Finger kriege oder wie der Spruch geht.
Bosse an sich sind ... wenn man sie nicht kennt .... auch sehr spannend gestaltet.

Das sie allgemeine Spielmechanik weg vom CC und hin zum Bomben geht ... naja damit versuche ich mich immer noch anzufreunden. Wobei auch hier ein Teufelskreis entstanden ist ... die Tanks die wenn se mehrere Mobs an sich binden müssen immer geflucht haben das ihnen da die nötigen Fähigkeiten teilweise fehlten wurden jetzt alle gepushed ... jetzt jammern die CC'ler das die Tanks ihre Sheeps aufmachen ... und umgekehrt und immer so weiter.
Ich sags ganz ehrlich ... als Tank mag ich auch kein CC ... is so viel chilliger ... als wenn ich die ganze zeit aufpassen muss das ich nicht das Shakkle-Sheep-Frog-Whatever aufhau.

Zu Karazhan muss ich allerdings andererseits sagen, da ich mir das Vergnügen gegönnt habe alle Warcraft Bücher zu lesen, auch das in dem es um Medivh und seinen Schüler geht, hatte man wirklich ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend beim erstmaligen Erkunden ... weil man immer Angst das hinter der  nächsten Ecke irgend etwas schreckliches passiert. Und dieses Feeling war eigentlich immer ein klein wenig vorhanden wenn ich Medivh's altes Gemäuer erkundete. 

In Summe sind beide Instanzen wirklich wirklich seeeehr gut gelungen. Die meisten die in punkto Naxx da einer anderen Meinung sind kennen die Instanz leider von früher schon und / oder stören sich am Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. der änderung der Spielmechanismen. Zumindest soweit ich alle post's richtig verstanden habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McLucas79 (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Kara eindeutig besser. 

Naxx ist jetzt schon so anspruchslos das schon gar keinen Bock mehr habe da hin zu gehen. Viele Bosse lagen bei uns im First try beim ersten run, man brauchte nur den Guide einmal zu lesen.

So etwas wäre in Kara nie passiert. 

So macht mir das Spiel mom keinen Spass ich will mir mein Zeug auch ein wenig erarbeiten anstatt es nur sinnfrei abzufarmen. 

Aber das ist wie alles, in Nordend kloppe ich nen 75 Elite allein aus den Latschen und in BC kloppt mich ein 70 elite allein aus den Latschen^^.

Grüße


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> Naxx ist jetzt schon so anspruchslos das schon gar keinen Bock mehr habe da hin zu gehen. Viele Bosse lagen bei uns im First try beim ersten run, man brauchte nur den Guide einmal zu lesen.
> 
> So etwas wäre in Kara nie passiert.


Gab es für Kara zu dem Zeitpunkt schon Guides? Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lang es nach Release von Ulduar dauert, bis die ersten schreien, es sei zu schwer. Und wie lang es nach Erscheinen von Guides dauert, bis sie schreien, es sei zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (13. Februar 2009)

mir fehlt Karazhan (besonders das Theater Event war immer klasse
Naxx der alte kasten hätten sie da lassen sollen wo er war 
und was ganz neues designen sollen


----------



## chocolategirl05 (13. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt Naxx besser und zwar weil man die Möglichkeit hat die gesamte Instanz zu sehen ohne gezwungen zu sein die ganze Woche da drin zu verbringen. Also man kann am Anfang jede Woche 2 Viertel machen z.B... man verzichtet dann zwar auf die Endbosse aber bei Kara fand ich es wesentlich komplizierter. Bei mir sah der Anfang nämlich so aus, dass es Monate gedauert hat bis man überhaupt den Teil Karazahn's gesehen hat der jenseits vom Kurator lag und um dann weiterzukommen musste man wirklich je nach Equip usw tagelang in dem Ding abhängen und wenn man keine Zeit dafür hatte, ist man in dem Content auch nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## marsv (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde naxx schöner. das liegt aber nur daran dass mir die storyline diesmal gut gefällt    bei bc hab ich irgendwie nich so richtig durchgeblickt. als ich verstanden hab was ich (geschichtlich gesehen) in kara eigentlich mache  hatte ich es schon längst clear.
allein die endbosse: wer bitte kannte prinz bevor er kara war? wer kannte kelthuzad vor naxx? wisst ihr was ich meine?

das mit leichter unso stimmt ja schon aber was solls?^^ und wer sich ärgert dass andere jetzt auch gutes equipp haben obwohl sie weniger spielen.. das sind genau die, dann als rentner am fenster sitzen und falschparker der polizei melden, halt leute die andern nichts gönnen und einfach scheisse sind^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt Naxx schon aufgrund des Designs und des Gegner-Designs weit besser - düster, nicht so bunt wie der ganze BC-Farbeintopf.

Und dämliche wunzige Partygäste und Schankmaiden und was weiss ich, find ich optisch ziemlich daneben für ne riesige Raidinstanz.


Theater-Event und Schachevent waren von der Idee her gut (zufällige Bosse und was komplett neues). Aber vom Feeling her kam mir das ganze eher wie ein schlechtes B-Movie vor als wie ne epische Raid-Instanz. Als Rotkäppchen vorm Wolf flüchten? ähhhmmm...ja.

Riesige Kampfroboter, aha....  

Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles vom Feeling her, wie der B-Movie Krieg der Eispiraten, wenn den wer kennt^^

Also vom Design siegt ganz klar Naxx. Auch schon vom simplen Aufbau - hin und her Gerenne zwischen den Stockwerken, hinten rum,rechts rum....


Bosse? Also ich find da an Kara jetzt nix rausragend besonderes (bis auf oben erwähnte) - ansonsten nichts herausragend neues, ev. max. zusammengewürfelt aus schon zig bekannten Kämpfen.

Rein von der Taktik/Fähigkeiten der Bosse find ich ebenso Naxx zig mal besser.

So, und jetzt bedenke man das Naxx schon ein paar Jährchen auf den Buckeln hat.

Das Kara einen Reiz hatte weil es schlicht NEU war ist klar - aber nach einmal durchsein, kam da für mich keinerlei Feeling auf.

Und warum glaubt ihr wurde Naxx jetzt "neu" implementiert? Weil es viele wollten, weil es für viele einer der besten wenn nicht die BEST designte Raid-Instanz war.


Und jetzt jammern alle, bäh, langweilig.


noch kurz zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, über den sich viele ja beschweren.


Ja, in Kara war der Trash härter, schon allein weil er viel mehr war.....aber auch da gab es Bombgruppen.

Und wenn man die Taktik bei einigen Bossen drauf hatte - jo dann war das im Endeffekt auch nicht sonderlich herausfordernd.

Es ist nur daher jetzt leichter, da einige Naxx schon kennen, da man teilweise leicht an gutes Equip kommt und v.a. da die Klassen gepusht wurden.

Tanks halten mehr aus, halten weit besser Aggro von weit mehr gleichzeitig und fast alle Klassen haben irgendeine AoE-Fähigkeit.


Das hat aber nix mit dem Design der Ini zu tun....


----------



## noidic (13. Februar 2009)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> [...] Viele Bosse lagen bei uns im First try beim ersten run, man brauchte nur den Guide einmal zu lesen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> So macht mir das Spiel mom keinen Spass ich will mir mein Zeug auch ein wenig erarbeiten anstatt es nur sinnfrei abzufarmen.



Da gibts ein einfaches Rezept für: Keine Guides lesen, Taktik selbst erarbeiten. 

Leider hab ich noch keinen Raid gefunden, wo es nicht Pflicht ist, vor dem ersten Besuch einer Instanz die Bosstaktiken aus den Guides auswendig zu kennen. 
Es ist ja viel einfacher mit Guide.
...
Aber für die Raider ist eh alles viel zu einfach.

Wer den Widerspruch findet, darf ihn sich gerne an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Manolar (13. Februar 2009)

Naxx! Tolle Bosse, stimmige Atmosphäre und super Design!


----------



## Æxodus (13. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Warum sind Bananen krumm?



Weil keiner in den Dschungel zog und die Banane gerade bog.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Sjul (13. Februar 2009)

ich find Kara besser, is einfach schöner und das theater event oder das Schachevent machen schon sau viel Spaß^^


----------



## Gaiwain (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also selbst erst Mitte BC angefangen, drum keine Erfahrung in Old-Nax, aber rückblickend finde ich war Karazhan an sich schöner,

selbst an den Mobs vor Attumen konnten unerfahrene Frischlinge noch Wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Mobgruppen in Nax auf den Wegen zwischen den Bossen viel zu einfach, geradezu lächerlich, die hätte man sich schon

fast ganz sparen können.

Die Bossencounter selbst, mmh Kara vs Naxx ist schon schwer einzuordnen für mich, da ich damals mit Kara in einer eingespielten

Stammgruppe angefangen hab und somit einen guten Teil der Lernkurve übersprungen habe.

lg

OffTopic: am zweiten Tag WotLK-Release mal mit 70 / T6 völlig unbedarft nach Azjol rein, man war das ein Spaß (und teuer ^^)


----------



## Rator (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde naxxramas eigentlich sehr gelungen und im vergleich zu kara kommt es in naxx meiner meinung mehr auf skill und taktik an,
denn im gegensatz zu kara muss man wirklich movement beweisen und die taktik kapieren, in kara kann man einfach draufholzen bis er liegt 
und die bosstaktiken sind nicht gerade anspruchsvoll. als beispiel sind bosse in naxx wie taddi, reiter oder grobbulus ohne taktik undenkbar wogegen
man in kara den prinzen schon als schwirigsten boss sehen kann bei dem man einfach, wenn infiziert, wegrennt und wieder hin.
naxx > kara


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Rator schrieb:


> ich finde naxxramas eigentlich sehr gelungen und im vergleich zu kara kommt es in naxx meiner meinung mehr auf skill und taktik an,
> denn im gegensatz zu kara muss man wirklich movement beweisen und die taktik kapieren, in kara kann man einfach draufholzen bis er liegt
> und die bosstaktiken sind nicht gerade anspruchsvoll. als beispiel sind bosse in naxx wie taddi, reiter oder grobbulus ohne taktik undenkbar wogegen
> man in kara den prinzen schon als schwirigsten boss sehen kann bei dem man einfach, wenn infiziert, wegrennt und wieder hin.
> naxx > kara


Sehe ich etwa anders. Bzw. gibt es in Kara fast die gleiche Anzahl an Bossen, die Movement erfordern.

Moroes beispielsweise, in der Phase, in der man noch alle Adds bekämpfen muss, muss zumindest die Gruppendynamik stimmen.

Das Theaterevent hat bei allen drei Bossen entsprechende Taktiken erfordert. Chaotisch ging es beim Zauberer von Oz zu, beim bösen Wolf musste das Rotkäppchen einen abgestimmten Weg laufen und Romeo und Julia mussten fast zeitgleich fallen.

Beim Kurator waren zumindest die Nahkämpfer etwas gefordert, um den Flimmern hinterherzulaufen (zumindest war das bei uns die Aufgabe der Melees).

Aran - Movement pur. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Schrecken der Nacht verlangte auch Obacht bei der verbrannten Erde und dem Fear. Besonders der Tank musste hellwach sein.

Der Drache mit den Portalen (mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein) war in Randomgruppen beinahe unmöglich, da das Timing immens wichtig war. Ohne vorheriger Gruppenabsprache blieb er unbezwingbar.

Das Schachevent ist zwar simpel, aber man musste sich auch einarbeiten.

Beim Prinzen waren besonders die Melees gefordert, besonders in der Enragephase, wo bereits viele Totems stehen.

Klar, nach ner gewissen Zeit hat man alles intus, aber anspruchslos was Movementfähigkeiten angeht war Kara nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (13. Februar 2009)

kara is immer noch nr. 1
ok naxx hat besseres loot, aber nach einem clear run ist es meistens, nich bei allen, langweilig;
aber kara kannst du zwölfmal gehen und es ist ,zumindest  bei mir, nicht langweilig


----------



## Mjuu (13. Februar 2009)

kara war meine erste raidinstanz und daher war und ists für mich das beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mîxeryx (13. Februar 2009)

naxx ist easy, reingehen pullen bomben und weiter go. null cc null schwierigkeiten. ich erinnere mich noch an karazan wo einzelne mobs mit blauen equip noch gefesselt werden mussten. das war noch geil.

seit wolk geht jede inze ohne cc 
seit dem addon hab ich kein cc mehr in einer inze gesehen.


also ganz klar karazan


----------



## Neth (13. Februar 2009)

Ich persöhnlich mochte Kara gerne, da die Stimmung in einem heruntergekommenen Turm wunderbar ist.
Aber die Bosse in Naxx sind um einiges abwechslungsreicher und movement betonter.
PS: Vorallem der noobfilter (Blubbs im Konstruktviertel hinter Flick) ist ultra cool^^


----------



## Gerti (13. Februar 2009)

Vorweg ich kenne nur das  40er Naxx aus 70er Funruns...

Beste ist das 40er Naxx, weil...

- auch mit 20 70ern noch knackig schwer
- bosse brauchten taktiken, die nicht durch equip wett gemacht werden konnten (obwohl man anubdingends mit glück auch durchhnuken konnte)
- beste desighn

an zweiter Stelle kommt Kara, weil...

-hatte eine nette pre quest
-war anspruchsvoll 
-nette atmosphäre, durch die geschichte um medivh

und an letzter stelle das heutige naxx, weil...

-viel zu einfach, kara in den ersten 2 ids clear? 
-wenn man was schief läuft ists nicht so schlimm-> verzeiht viel zu viele spiel fehler. die bosse haben zwar movment, aber wenn man man was flasch macht ists nicht sofort nen wipe...  patchwerk geht auch mit einem hateful tank und heigan mit nem halb toten raid...
-naxx hat man schneller clear als kara zum bc 3.0.1 nerf oder  was  das für ein patch war, wo alle mit t6 wetigen equip durch gerannt sind.
-einzige nette sache: die gute atmosphäre und stimmtige desighn hat man übernommen, vom anspruch ist es unter jeder bc hero instanz


----------



## Gromeo (13. Februar 2009)

ich denke, dass beide Inis ihren Flair haben .... Kara war halt (anfangs) wesentlich kniffliger und das ergab in meinen Augen zwar einige entnervte Situationen, aber die Freude über den dann kommenden Firstkill war wesentlich höher.

Wenn ich (als Magier) in Kara seinerzeit so rumgebombt und mich aufgeführt hätte wie heute in Naxx, dann wäre ich wohl nie wieder mit genommen worden ^^.... alsi ich liebe AoE, aber in Naxx ist es selbst mir zu viel .....

Ich möchte mich auch nicht als der Ober-Mover bezeichnen, aber ein bisserl mehr Bewegungs-Anspruch in Naxx wäre sogar mir recht, ich freue mich jedesmal auf Grobbulus, wenn ich wenigstens mal weg laufen muss um meine Giftpfützen abzulegen  ....^^

Sie hätten es aufteilen sollen: Naxx10 einen Tick schwerer, Naxx25 dafür nen ordentliches Stück schwerer ..... dafür auch die Loots einen Tick aufwerten ....wenn ich mir die Stats der 7 und 7,5 Teile anschaue brauch ich eine Lupe um den Unterschied zu sehn .....

Wenn schon 2x das gleiche Gebäude abgrasen, dann wenigstens im Anspruch nen Unterschied ....

Bei Kara war es ne Zwischenstation, die man erfolgreich meistern musste um weiter zu kommen ....ZA, MH etc....


----------



## Nicolanda (13. Februar 2009)

Ich find Kara scheise^^
Ich finde Naxx scheise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mei was solls WoW ist und bleibt abartig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (13. Februar 2009)

Neth schrieb:


> PS: Vorallem der noobfilter (Blubbs im Konstruktviertel hinter Flick) ist ultra cool^^



Die (wenigen) Male, wo ich in naxx war, konnte man das eher als Lag-Filter beschreiben...


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. Februar 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> Also das Naxx-classic war die fordernste ini bis jetzt und somit eine klasse für sich.



Nein, Naxx40 hat nur lächerliche Gear+Setup Anforderungen gestellt. (zb 8 t2,5 Tanks für 4Horsemen)
Pre-Nerf Sunwell war fordernder.


----------



## Antonio86 (13. Februar 2009)

Natürlich Karazhan   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Selbst nach 20 Runs wurde es nie langweilig da man selbst bei Mobs wipen konnte....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naxx dagegen find ich einfach nur ÖDE nach 10 runs 7x10 und 3x25 hab ich schon die Lust verloren !!!! Die Ini sieht schei.e aus und Musik ist auch dumm...  Ich sag nur Moroes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long kara ttw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Optik: Naxxramas
Anspruch:Karazhan


----------



## Recc (13. Februar 2009)

Kara is eine der Stimmungsvollsten Inztanzen in WoW... Naxx is einfach nur schleimig ^^ igitt


----------



## cazimir (13. Februar 2009)

Aus der Sicht des Magiers finde ich Naxxramas besser.

In Naxx hast du mehr Bosse, bei denen jeder eine Aufgabe hat:
Gothik brauchst du einen schnellen Tank und flinke DDs, wie du es in Kara nie hattest.
Saphiron musst du dich mehr bewegen als bei Aran.
Flickwerk ist ein harter Gearcheck, was du in Kara nie hattest. Selbst Moroes, Schrecken oder Prinz waren mit der richtigen Spielweise auch mit low Twinks schaffbar.


Generell gibt es in Naxx viel mehr und komplexere Aufgaben für die einzelnen Spieler, als es in Kara der Fall war. Ausserdem ist der Trash nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll, was es ermöglicht, sich mehr auf die Bosse zu konzentrieren. (Bsp.: SSC da war der Trash auch nicht schwer).

Ich finde Naxx komplett zu clearen ist anspruchsvoller als Kara zu clearen, aber in Naxx kannst du mehr Bosse mit schlechteren Spielern legen, als es in Kara der Fall war. Von daher ist der direkte Vergleich Naxx|Kara für mich ein Vergleich von Äpfel mit Birnen. Beides waren zwar Einstiegsinstanzen, aber das Spielprinzip ist anders.


Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich hier Kara als Twink mit Naxx25 als frischer Main vergleiche, da ich Kara als Main mit einer Gruppe, die ihre Klassen nicht wirklich beherrschte, durchgespielt habe und für Naxx10 fehlt mir einfach die Zeit zwischen den 25er Raids.

Übrigens hatte ich beim Kurator nie groß Probleme, vielleicht fehlt mehr deswegen sie Sympathie für Kara ;-)


----------



## Rasgaar (13. Februar 2009)

vote 4 Kara Hero für 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (13. Februar 2009)

Nun...im alten 40er Naxxramas zu 60er Zeiten musste man Alles an schweren Geschützen auffahren was man nur konnte um dort drin Land zu sehen.Dazu gehörte in erster Linie eine wirklich aufeinander eingespielte Gruppe wo jeder Einzelne auch genau wusste was er zu welcher Zeit zu tun hat.Man hat sich mit Pots,Flasks und auch Massen an Resipots regelrecht zugedröhnt.Es wurde mit CC gearbeitet und auch die Line of Sight spielte eine Rolle.Die Encounter waren so hart getuned dass einfach keine andere Wahl blieb als Alles zu nutzen was irgendwie verfügbar war.
Das Aktuelle Naxxramas kann dem Damaligen nichtmal annähernd das Wasser reichen wofür es auch gute Gründe gibt.Zum Einen ist da die Linie die Blizz jetzt fährt indem sie die Raidinstanzen für die breite Masse zugänglich machen weil der Anspruch an jeden Einzelnen recht niedrig ist.Zum Zweiten ist das aktuelle Naxxramas als Einsteigerinstanz gedacht und nicht wie Classic als top Endgame.Zum Dritten und das ist wahrscheinlich der wichtigste Punkt sind die Taktiken bereits seit dem Classic Naxxramas bekannt.Diese Taktiken wurden fast unverändert ins neue Naxxramas übernommen.Auf 10 bzw 25 Leute zugeschneidert aber denoch in vielen Fällen identisch mit den Classic Taktiken.

Meiner Meinung nach hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Karazhan und dem aktuellen Naxxramas da Karazhan etwas völlig Neues war wohingegen Naxxramas lediglich die aufgewärmte Classic-Version ist. 

Für mich war und ist das Classic Naxxramas die absolute Nummer 1 unter den Instanzen sowohl was den Anspruch als auch die Spielatmosphäre angeht.


----------



## Torglosch (13. Februar 2009)

Karazhan > Naxxramas (80er)

Auch wenn wir am Anfang in Kara ewig rumgewhiped sind und Naxx nun beim ersten mal Clear war hatte ich in Karazhan irgendwie mehr Spaß.

Bei Kara hat man sich viel neues Überlegt für die Encounter. Die in Naxx mögen ja zu 60er Zeiten als fast alles nur Tank & Spank war noch was besonderes gewesen sein, aber ich find sie aktuell doch recht eintönig.

Nach ein paar Monaten hängen einem aber eh alle Raid instanzen zum Hals raus.


----------



## BmnFive (13. Februar 2009)

mit naxx hat ich noch nich so viel erfahrung, und hab jetz auch noch net viel, aber soweit ich gehört hab soll naxx bissel besser (wie manche finden) sein.
allerdings ist mein top bosskampf der prinz in kara von daher werde ich hier eher zu kara tendiern.
ps:
schach war auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwa anders. Bzw. gibt es in Kara fast die gleiche Anzahl an Bossen, die Movement erfordern.
> 
> Moroes beispielsweise, in der Phase, in der man noch alle Adds bekämpfen muss, muss zumindest die Gruppendynamik stimmen.



CC musste stimmen, was es im jetzigen Naxx nicht muss, ok. Mit besseren Gear bzw. richtiger Aufstellung, was musstest du dich da bewegen? 



> Das Theaterevent hat bei allen drei Bossen entsprechende Taktiken erfordert. Chaotisch ging es beim Zauberer von Oz zu, beim bösen Wolf musste das Rotkäppchen einen abgestimmten Weg laufen und Romeo und Julia mussten fast zeitgleich fallen.



Als Rotkäppchen ca. doppelt so schnell wie der Wolf laufen und das im Kreis...und dabei nciht mal wirklich tanken und der Rest holzt drauf - was ist daran schwer?



> Romeo und Julia, zeitgleich down kriegen, als ob das schwer wer und was neues zu dem Zeitpunkt.



Jetzt denk mal an Thaddius. Raid steht zuerst komplett geteilt,Tanks werden durch die Luft geworfen und dann müssen die Zeitgleich down gehen, aber es geht ja noch weiter.
Dann müssen alle rüberspringen (und können runterfallen), der Tank muss sich Thaddius schnappen und der Raid sich positionieren und ständig auf die Polaritäten achten.

Die die es nicht tun, reissen unter Umständen alle mit, der DMG fehlt, die Stacks der Buffs fehlen...etc


Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es in kürzer Zeit möglich sein wird, diese Taktik beseite zu lassen und einfach stehen zu bleiben und den Schaden wegzuheilen.



> Beim Kurator waren zumindest die Nahkämpfer etwas gefordert, um den Flimmern hinterherzulaufen (zumindest war das bei uns die Aufgabe der Melees).



Auch das gab es schon vorhe rund jetzt sogar im Nexus. Und Range DDs tabben Ziele durch und bewegen sich keinen Schritt.



> Aran - Movement pur. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.



Heigan, mehr muss man auch nciht sagen,oder? Und nebenbei entfluchen auf Range stellen,etc...
1-2 Patzer können insbesondere im 25er ausgeheilt oder durch andere kompensiert werden - im 10er schwerer und einige Tote und du kannst es vergessen.

usw,usf....





> Bei Kara hat man sich viel neues Überlegt für die Encounter. Die in Naxx mögen ja zu 60er Zeiten als fast alles nur Tank & Spank war noch was besonderes gewesen sein, aber ich find sie aktuell doch recht eintönig.



Die meisten Geschichten sind aus Naxx kopiert,leicht abgewandelt heute noch ähnlich bei vielen Encountern.
Und siehe oben, Kara war da von dem movement/Taktik teilweise weniger anspruchsvoll.

Heutige Naxx können gut equipte sehr leicht clearen, aber eben auch nicht so gut equipte wenn sie die Taktiken/Movements hinkriegen.

In Kara war es grösstenteils so schwer, weil es viel mehr aufs Equip ankam. soll sich jede rüberlegen, was er besser findet....

Und warum manche sich danach sehnen wieder mal beim Trash zu krepieren, versteh ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

@Kwatamehn:
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Kara movementlastiger ist, sondern DAS es auch Bewegungen voraussetzt. 

Btw Heigan ist sehr wohl mit wenigen Leuten legbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei einer unserer ersten Läufe lebten bei ca. 40% nur noch ein Jäger, der Tank und 2 Heiler (Pala und Schami). Rein theoretisch ist der Boss - sofern man das Movement beherrscht - der Einfachste.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> @Kwatamehn:
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Kara movementlastiger ist, sondern DAS es auch Bewegungen voraussetzt.



Das nicht, aber in meinen Augen mehr noch in Nax - und mehr spez. Aufgaben.

Ich wüsst jetzt nicht sowas wie bei Razourvius in Kara.Oder die Grosswitwe,oder Gothic oder,oder...
v.a. in der 25er Version, abe rauch in der 10er.



> Btw Heigan ist sehr wohl mit wenigen Leuten legbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber darum gehts...das Movement beherrschen einige nicht - weil sonst Tank&Spank angesagt ist (und auch war mit nur bissl besseren Equip in BC).

Heigan ist viell. mit weniger zu schaffen, aber schwerer - und wennst Pech hast und dir Tank und/oder Heiler beim Tanz krepieren - dann wirds wohl nahezu unmöglich.

Bei Thaddius schaffst es dann allein wegen dem Enrage nicht....

Ich sage nciht Kara war so easy und Naxx is so schwer - aber wie gesagt (und du prinzipiell bestätigst);
Naxx(zumindest viele Bosse)  kannst mit guten Leuten auch mit schlechterem Equip schaffen (insbesondere DDs),
bei Kara war das nicht so...

Aber das hat für mich nix mit Schwierigkeit zu tun - du bist halt ID für ID reingerannt um Equip zu bekommen (bzw. hast Heros gefarmt) um dann weiter zu kommen.

In Naxx geht das wie oben erwähnt meistens auch anders, dann dauerts halt länger...

Und ich war mit einigen Random in 10er Naxx - und bin oft genug gewipt weils viele nciht hinbekommen haben, mal bissl zu laufen, mal zu entfluchen,mal eben nicht zu entfluchen,mal auf Aufladungen zu achten,mal Sporen mit zu nehmen,mal Kokons aufzuschiessen,mal die grünen Schleimdinger zu kiten anstatt draufzuhauen usw..

Die Definition für leicht ist halt für jeden anders - 
gute Spieler und/oder gutes Equip, ja dann ists leicht.
Gute Spieler aber (relativ schlechtes Equip) - kann prima funktionieren - dauert ev. halt länger
Schlechte Spieler aber gutes Equip - kann in die Hose gehen (zumindest viele Bosse)
Schlechte Spieler und schlechtes Equip geht definitiv in die Hose (zumindest viele Bosse)

Aber ich finde diesen Weg halt besser als es "nur" equipabhängig zu machen....

In Kara war es doch bei den meisten Bossen so, dass selten viel von JEDEM abhängig war - gerade DDs hatten max. das richtige Ziel zu fokusieren und wenn der DMG (und/oder Heilleistung) durch Equip gut genug war, war alles wunderbar...

Und das find ich nicht schwieriger - es stellt einfach andere Anforderungen, aber das ist halt nur meine Meinung.

Aber generell gehts hier ja eher um den Geschmack - und meinen trifft Naxx weit eher, eben aus den im vorigen Post genannten Gründen. Besseres Feeling, Bosse die auch wie welche aussehen und nicht kleiner sind als ein halber Taure, nicht so bunt(ein Kampf sollte für mcih halt anders aussehen als als Rotkäppchen vor klatschenden Geisterzuschauern im kreis zu rennen), mehr Ambiente (die Soundausgaben die wer anderer erwähnt hat), und für mich halt auch wegen der Bosskämpfe.


----------



## Marvîn (13. Februar 2009)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> Naxxramas... steckt mehr Storyline hinter.
> 
> Vieleicht macht mir mein Jäger aber einfach mehr Spaß als in BC



Uahh?

Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt...
Kara war stylischer, hatte mehr Flair,
und mein Hunter liegt mit 2 Epics auf 80 auf Eis.
Das macht kaum noch Spaß mit dem zu spielen, ich widme mich da lieber meinem Priest...


----------



## Lanyx (13. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Naxxramas anspruchsvoll wo den bitte das? früher war es anspruchsvoll so das die 4 Reiter fast unbezwingbar waren da haben sich selbst die Topgilden die zähne dran ausgebissen


It was time for changes ....

Ich bitte euch ihr seid teilweise wirklich noch ziemlich verbissen.
Naxx, die erste große raidinstanz die zur einleitung zu den Nächsten Raids führen wird(Ulduar) ist natürlich nicht gleich wie BT und Co. was sicher EINIGE von euch erwartet haben.
Wartet es einfach ab und hört mit dem mimimi auf


----------



## CharlySteven (14. Februar 2009)

1. naxx mit kara vergleichen?

das is wie fahradrennen mit formal 1 vergleichen, beide sind total unterschiedlich....

Naxx is sowas wie eine heroic für 10/25mann....

ich denke uludar wird man mit kara vergleichen können...

und die leute die hier wieder schreien naxx wäre zu schwer, habt ihr den alle achivments in naxx? das is nämlich genau das was für extra euch eingebaut wurde!


----------



## HansOtto (14. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar Kara, dass war wenigstens neuer Content, was man von Naxx nicht behaupten kann, dass kannte ich nämlich schon zu Classic Zeiten fast in und auswendig, wobei es nicht annähernd so easy war.


----------



## bapho71 (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich fand Kara bei Erscheinen wesentlich anspruchsvoller
als Naxx..in Kara hat es schon ne Ecke länger gedauert bis
man es clear und auf farm hatte.
Naxx ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht schwer und
das hat doch mittlerweile fast jede Gruppe clear und farmt
es in 2-3 Stunden.
Zudem fand ich persönlich Kara auch optisch schöner.
Aber wie bei allem ist das ja nur meine Meinung und liegt
immer im Auge des Betrachters...

...in diesem Sinne, reinhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrantelBart (14. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe Kara <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naxx war nach 2 Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alandius (14. Februar 2009)

Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Kara movement ??? weniger ;D.

Die meisten kämpfe in Kara waren Ziel in Target draufhauen. Man musste sich kaum bewegen. (ok ich spreche als caster und tank ^^ nicht jedoch als Nahkämpfer DD )

Moroes: naja so viel gruppendynamik braucht man da auch nicht, priester bei, jäger dabei und der rest haut die adds um.
Das Theaterevent: So wirklich viel neues war da ja nicht (Romeo und Julia waren ja auch nur eine kopie von dem boss aus Naxx bzw ZG)
Kurator: ok war vll etwas lästig für die nahkämpfer, aber movement braucht man dafür doch nicht ^^ einfach einem flimmer hinterher laufen und umhauen.
Aran: movement ? nur vom boss an die wand laufen (der Endboss vom Blutkessel war ja auch so -> nur kopie ?? )
Schrecken der Nacht: ok man musste auf die Erde aufpassen aber war das nicht so ähnlich wie in Arka der eine boss mit den schwarzen löchern, wo man da aufpassen musste ;D oder jetzt die Reiter.
Schach: war zwar was neues aber nicht besonders schwer, also Herausforderung = 0
Prinz: Hin und Herlaufen für alle nahkämpfer... naja ^^ 
Nethergroll: ok das war ein anfangs sehr anspruchsvoller boss, wenn man die Taktik nicht kannte ist man hier so gut wie verloren. Meiner Meinung auch der einzige boss wo wirklich movement von allen erforderlich war.

Und das finde ich auch an Naxx so gut. Jeder wird gefordert, Jeder muss was machen auch die leute die zu BC zeiten nur hinten gestanden haben und geheilt haben (es gibt sehr viele Leute die Heiler spielen weil sie nur hinten stehen und eins zwei Tasten drücken müssen).

Viele sagen das es so einfach ist, mit den richtigen Leuten die das movement beherschen auf jeden fall. Aber nicht jeder ist so perfekt ;D (es soll ja leute geben die bei dem Frogger event, nach Flickwerk, 4 mal hintereinander sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Naxx ist auch viel zeitaufwendiger, die Laufwege sind ziemlich lang, trotz des schon aufgeteilt wurde. Die Aufteilung an sich finde ich auch sehr praktisch. Wenn man als gruppe mal nur die "schwereren Viertel" probieren will, damit die auch sitzen, man muss nicht vorher alles clearen um xy zu sehen.


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

frozentires schrieb:


> mhh willst du mich verarschen wo ist naxx anspruchsvoller ? die ini ist freeloot wie der rest des content....
> 
> was evtl. schwer ist... ausser wenn man es kann ist sartharion +3d ...


Jo stimmt schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich finde aber Naxx besser wie Kara.


----------



## Alpax (14. Februar 2009)

Naja Kara war schaffbar darum kara ... in naxxramas rumwipen hat keinen reiz


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

kara war viel besser...
Besserer style, und auch nicht so lange. trash wurde nicht gebombt sondern hat spass gemacht und hat trotzdem nicht so lang gedauert.


----------



## cazimir (14. Februar 2009)

Kara war nicht wirklich anspruchsvoller, ihr habt euch nur an Movement und Taktiken gewühnt, weshalb euch Naxx einfacher vorkommt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Februar 2009)

Kara > Naxx


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kara war viel besser...
> Besserer style, und auch nicht so lange. trash wurde nicht gebombt sondern hat spass gemacht und hat trotzdem nicht so lang gedauert.




Da sieht man wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Mir und anderen gefällt der Kara-Style zB gar nicht - auf der einen Seite (andere Inis) meistens gegen böse Monster,finstere grosse Gestalten kämpfen und in nem quietschbunten Kara wunzige Zombie-Butler verdreschen oder nen Strohmann,Blechbüchse,usw? 

Und du sagst Kara war nicht solang? Gleichzeitig aber Trash wurde nicht gebombt,etc?

Also für mich genau umgekehrt - durch ewig langen und wenig aufregenden Trash und den zig Laufwegen war Kara weit länger und für mich darum sicher nicht spassiger. Bis zu gew. Stellen hast dich bei Wipes teilweise wieder durch den Trash kämpfen müssen.

Naxx -> kein ewig langer Trash - bei Wipes bist du schnell wieder an ort der Stelle und so gut wie kein respawnender Trash und du kannst dir von 4 Vierteln eines aussuchen und dort weitermachen/anfangen.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

jedem das seine.
ich find naxx zu eintoenig.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (15. Februar 2009)

Mir hat damals Kara auch mehr Spaß gemacht auch wenn es nichts mehr für mich zu holen gab.

Naxx hat am Anfang zwar Spaß gemacht,aber jetzt wo man schon X Mal Clear hat....Null Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Naho (15. Februar 2009)

Also mir persönlich gefällt Naxxramas viel besser, alleine schon wegen dem Flair , da hat mich Kara nicht sonderlich überzeugt .

Und natürlich sind die Leute in Naxx mehr gefordert wie in Kara, ich meine vom Movment usw. her


----------



## CraAck (15. Februar 2009)

karazhan find ich schwerer als naxx.. sogar als 25er , is grad ma das niveau von bc heros find ich -.-


----------



## nascalos (15. Februar 2009)

Aufgrund das naxx noch etwas neuer ist auch wenn schon ausgelutscht stimm ich für naxx

Da ich kara schon xxxxxxx mal gesehn habe.

Vom schwierigkeitsgrad sind beide ganz am anfang bissl schwer gewesen und nach dem 2ten 3ten mal total easy.

Hoffen wir das Ulduar sowas wie Fds oder ssc damals wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (15. Februar 2009)

CraAck schrieb:


> karazhan find ich schwerer als naxx.. sogar als 25er , is grad ma das niveau von bc heros find ich -.-


wobei es mit 10 eh viel schwerer ist ^^


----------

